# Are all blue's bully????



## Trapboi103

I jus wanted to know if all blue pits are bully or are there some that are apbt?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels

Trapboi103 said:


> I jus wanted to know if all blue pits are bully or are there some that are apbt?


There are plenty of blues out there with excellent confirmation. Im having problems posting pics right now, but you can see quite a few on our site: Rock Creek Kennels - Home


----------



## performanceknls

These are my APBT's not bullies
Tempest she is 45lbs








Monsoon he is 45lbs








Typhoon is 42lbs








Hurricane is 40lbs


----------



## Trapboi103

that's wassup ya'll thanx for the info!!!


----------



## tonios

performanceknls said:


> These are my APBT's not bullies
> Tempest she is 45lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsoon he is 45lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoon is 42lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane is 40lbs


 But if they were those would be a perfect!


----------



## PBN

performanceknls said:


> These are my APBT's not bullies
> Tempest she is 45lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monsoon he is 45lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typhoon is 42lbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane is 40lbs


Hurricane looks great! Where did you get him from?


----------



## performanceknls

I bred him


----------



## PBN

I want one of his babies.


----------



## performanceknls

He may be looking for a home, pm me


----------



## PBN

i can't get a dog at the moment sorry, but maybe in the near future? i'll pm you anyways.


----------



## eliezer

blue is just a color and its a diluted from black. in order to tell the difference other than looks and conformation you would need to have knowledge of whats a bully bloodline or a apbt bloodline. i think the best blues come out of the tnt bloodline there are a few that run it tight here.


----------



## Trapboi103

okay....I was thinking the samething that it was jus a color ,but u know ya have those challengers like my neighbor!!lol!!NOW HE SEES THIS FOR HIMSELF!!! THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Travis, my neela is only around 45 pounds too


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Trapboi103 said:


> I jus wanted to know if all blue pits are bully or are there some that are apbt?


I have an American Pit Bull Terrier, Blue ... He looks nothing like a bully to me from what I've seen in photos



















From what I gather,
This is a 'common' american bully:


















Correct me if i'm mistaken 

Something about them just looks unfashionably unhealthy... :/ poor dogs


----------



## Remi7209

Lex's Guardian said:


> I have an American Pit Bull Terrier, Blue ... He looks nothing like a bully to me from what I've seen in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather,
> This is a 'common' american bully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if i'm mistaken
> 
> Something about them just looks unfashionably unhealthy... :/ poor dogs


The first one i like but the second one(hmmmmmmm) i dont like those broad shoulders it doesnt look right............


----------



## Alex004

Trapboi103 said:


> okay....I was thinking the samething that it was jus a color ,but u know ya have those challengers like my neighbor!!lol!!NOW HE SEES THIS FOR HIMSELF!!! THANKS GUYS!!


When I was younger I felt that blue dogs weren't real APBTs. That was because of who I was around at the time and who brought me up in the game. Even after I was doing my research and learnt that they were I still wouldn't publicly give them any credit. Just stubborn ol dogman mentality:hammer:. When I went to the United Kingdom I was really taught a history lesson on these dogs. Blues were around from the time pit bulls were first being brought into America back in the 1870s to 1910s. Ireland is supposedly where the blues originate from just like the Old Family Reds. To this day most of the Staff Bulls in Ireland are blue and there dogs don't look like what you and I think Staff Bulls are supposed to look like. They look and act just like our APBTs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

wow thats cool you learn some thing new every day!


----------



## Alex004

Here are some Irish Staffs...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

nice looking dogs but i like the apbt head better the top of the head on the apbt should be paralell with the top of the snout and the stop should be more pronounce but they are cool looking dogs they have great bodies and nice muscle.


----------



## Alex004

Yeah some tend to have more of the terrier type snout but they have some that are very bullish as well. Great little dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i bought a pup from a woman a couple years ago because it was 3 weeks old no mom and in a box in the rain it turned out like that i will load a pic if i can find one. not blue but head like that.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

i wish i would have took a side shot of him.


----------



## Alex004

I see what you are saying but he looks young. He might turn out with a blockier snout. I was looking at pics of your dogs.... You dog "Blue" looks like a lot of the blue staffs in the UK. Look them up when you get a chance.

Not to go off subject but I came across a pic of a Staff Bull in the UK a while back that freaked me out. Even though it's a different color it bore a striking resemblance to a very famous pit dog. Well to me atleast... Here's the pic...









And here's the famous pit dog.... Ch Jeep.









***Some more**Added...* 
Same dog...









Jeep...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah thats close a little shorter legs but really close


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah that dog was a mut he was great but still mut the people i got him from had some pits and said that he was a pure bred one but i knew better when i bought him i just couldn't stand seeing him in the rain like that. now my sis has him.


----------



## Alex004

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> yeah that dog was a mut he was great but still mut the people i got him from had some pits and said that he was a pure bred one but i knew better when i bought him i just couldn't stand seeing him in the rain like that. now my sis has him.


Good Man:thumbsup:


----------



## cane76

Alex004 said:


> Not to go off subject but I came across a pic of a Staff Bull in the UK a while back that freaked me out. Even though it's a different color it bore a striking resemblance to a very famous pit dog.


I think the reason many staffs from the u.k look so much like apbts is because they are crosses.
From my understanding,in Nor.Ireland the apbt isn't illegal because it isn't part of the U.K[news to me] therefore not under the "dda"[dangerous dog act].
The apbts are imported to Ireland,crossed to staffs or just given phony papers and smuggled into the U.K as staffs and have created long legged staffy bulls.
I'm a member of the u.k dog site dogsey.com,and i do some research on the staff from there since i cant do it in person here,as far as i know there isn't any Irish staff blood in the USA,or if there is it has been Incorporated into apbt lines without anyone talking about it,i don't know,or its so sparse that you don't here about it, speculation?
I like the breed alot though.
Psycho i believe was blue spotted,i thought black but i guess they were blue spots and he is even known in the apbt community!


----------



## cane76

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i wish i would have took a side shot of him.


He looks like a merle dog to me?


----------



## p1tbull

not all but i'll say a lot of the ones i seen are bullies. I have owned one that wasnt.


----------



## Alex004

cane76 said:


> I think the reason many staffs from the u.k look so much like apbts is because they are crosses.
> From my understanding,in Nor.Ireland the apbt isn't illegal because it isn't part of the U.K[news to me] therefore not under the "dda"[dangerous dog act].
> The apbts are imported to Ireland,crossed to staffs or just given phony papers and smuggled into the U.K as staffs and have created long legged staffy bulls.
> I'm a member of the u.k dog site dogsey.com,and i do some research on the staff from there since i cant do it in person here,as far as i know there isn't any Irish staff blood in the USA,or if there is it has been Incorporated into apbt lines without anyone talking about it,i don't know,or its so sparse that you don't here about it, speculation?
> I like the breed alot though.
> Psycho i believe was blue spotted,i thought black but i guess they were blue spots and he is even known in the apbt community!


Northern Ireland is a part of the UK. It's the Republic of Ireland that's not, it's the "south".
Good points and its true with some of the dogs but not all. Blues have been there from for a long time. There's pictures of blue dogs and there are peds from the early 1900's . The term Irish Blue or Irish "Bluie" was used in America back in the day to disrcibe blue dogs as well. APBTs that are smuggled there are smuggled there for one reason and let's face it smuggling a blue dog for that purpose makes no sense. Also the black and white dog I posted isn't Irish Staff. It's fully KC registered English Staff. I know the owner and saw it's ped and he is strictly a show and trial person. Unless it's hung but I doubt it.


----------



## cane76

psycho lines are found in k.c registered show dogs,go figure for what its worth he was a 1/8th bull terrier.
one part of Ireland's not part of the u.k and that was news to me,i just found that out.
As for the importing of blue dogs to the UK for fighting,I'm not sure what the caliber of dog is there?
Meaning a show and go pitterstaff may have a great chance if it was imported there for the only reason it would be[did that make sense]?
From the story's ive read,many of those Irish dogs were the real deal,both psycho and stormer had goes that were well over a hour long as well as the one they were each matched vs each other,[match went a little over a hour i believe].
I'll agree that the blue dog originated in the u.k,specifically Ireland with the blue Paul,and if it became extinct in it's pure form surely survives in a partial form in those longer legged staffs for sure.
I'm not sure though,is it only the long legged staff that is blue or is it the standard k.c registered dog as well?I assume logically speaking they both carry the trait,[duh].
Ive seen the full bred k.c reg dog ch"duke" and he was long legged compared to the typical "staffy",but also he was fawn.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Alex004 said:


> When I was younger I felt that blue dogs weren't real APBTs. That was because of who I was around at the time and who brought me up in the game. Even after I was doing my research and learnt that they were I still wouldn't publicly give them any credit. Just stubborn ol dogman mentality:hammer:. When I went to the United Kingdom I was really taught a history lesson on these dogs. Blues were around from the time pit bulls were first being brought into America back in the 1870s to 1910s. Ireland is supposedly where the blues originate from just like the Old Family Reds. To this day most of the Staff Bulls in Ireland are blue and there dogs don't look like what you and I think Staff Bulls are supposed to look like. They look and act just like our APBTs.


That's cool to know... Especially since I just married an Irishman & I'm part Scottish myself. Thanks for the History tip


----------



## Lex's Guardian

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i wish i would have took a side shot of him.


Lex had a very narrow face for awhile. The pics I posted of him are at 3 months old. He's now 8 months and has a more prominently square head... I need to update his photos but have been to lazy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah his head is bigger now but he is a mut still. lol my sis loves him so thats all that matters.


----------



## vdubbinya

Lex's Guardian said:


> I have an American Pit Bull Terrier, Blue ... He looks nothing like a bully to me from what I've seen in photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather,
> This is a 'common' american bully:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if i'm mistaken
> 
> Something about them just looks unfashionably unhealthy... :/ poor dogs


yes, i hate to tell you, but you are very badly mistaken. i hate when people look up american bullies and find the worst possible representations of them to post up on a forum. maybe your just uneducated on the breed, hell i dont know, but those are not what i would consider a well bred ambully. my boy pike is 100% r.e. (wow believe it or not) ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE and what i believe to be very proportioned. anywho, to his their own. ---shane
































---hope that changes your previous speculations :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls

vdubbinya said:


> yes, i hate to tell you, but you are very badly mistaken. i hate when people look up american bullies and find the worst possible representations of them to post up on a forum. maybe your just uneducated on the breed, hell i dont know, but those are not what i would consider a well bred ambully. my boy pike is 100% r.e. (wow believe it or not) ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE and what i believe to be very proportioned. anywho, to his their own. ---shane


Their is absolutely no reason to act like an a$$. I do not think he was intending to find the worst possible bully to post. Please check your attitude!:snap:


----------



## Lex's Guardian

vdubbinya said:


> yes, i hate to tell you, but you are very badly mistaken. i hate when people look up american bullies and find the worst possible representations of them to post up on a forum. maybe your just uneducated on the breed, hell i dont know, but those are not what i would consider a well bred ambully. my boy pike is 100% r.e. (wow believe it or not) ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE and what i believe to be very proportioned. anywho, to his their own. ---shane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---hope that changes your previous speculations :hammer:


we're all here for the same reason, to learn & prefer to be referenced to as such, not uneducated... Thank you. Thank you for clarifying your dog as a non-stereotype & is a very nice specimen, my apologies.

From what I've learned on this site so far the photos of your dog resemble those of a Staffordshire opposed to an Ambully. PLEASE educate me on differences of your dog between an Amstaff or APBT & 100% r.e.?

However I do recall the original question asking if all Ambully's are blue, clearly they are not.


----------



## vdubbinya

lex, no need for apology...i was just trying to clearify that not all bullies are as badly propotioned as the ones you posted, though i actually have not seen a dog like that myself with my own 2 eyes, it does seem to be the "norm" that you see online. What i mean by 100% r.e. is he's basically full of the dreaded bloodline "razors edge" which most people will tell you is tainted with mastiff, ect ect, but in reality "imo" was solely apbt/amstaff (within the true "trusted" breeders). NOW, other breeders mixed mastiff, ect ect, as you see in the pix you posted, those dogs are CLEARLY not apbt/amstaff. I do not know 100% that my dog does not have anything in the mix, but at 54lbs, looking as he does, i find it hard to believe. but i was not there, therefore i cannot be 100% certain, as nobody can be, for we were all not there for every breeding  sorry you guys take me wrong, but this is a forum, with words, that you cannot hear my demeanor, and for that i apologize. ---shane ---though i should not care what you guys think, i truly an not an ass, and i would greatly appriciate that you not think i am  just trying to get my point across, just like you, to learn.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

vdubbinya said:


> lex, no need for apology...i was just trying to clearify that not all bullies are as badly propotioned as the ones you posted, though i actually have not seen a dog like that myself with my own 2 eyes, it does seem to be the "norm" that you see online. What i mean by 100% r.e. is he's basically full of the dreaded bloodline "razors edge" which most people will tell you is tainted with mastiff, ect ect, but in reality "imo" was solely apbt/amstaff (within the true "trusted" breeders). NOW, other breeders mixed mastiff, ect ect, as you see in the pix you posted, those dogs are CLEARLY not apbt/amstaff. I do not know 100% that my dog does not have anything in the mix, but at 54lbs, looking as he does, i find it hard to believe. but i was not there, therefore i cannot be 100% certain, as nobody can be, for we were all not there for every breeding  sorry you guys take me wrong, but this is a forum, with words, that you cannot hear my demeanor, and for that i apologize. ---shane ---though i should not care what you guys think, i truly an not an ass, and i would greatly appriciate that you not think i am  just trying to get my point across, just like you, to learn.





Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Pike looks really nice I'm starting to think that people who breed dogs like yours need a new name for them instead of am bully because look at the pics that guy posted and look at your dog and theres no way they can be the same breed.


no problem I understand ambully (apbt/amstaff ) now, I simply was misinformed

ps I'm a girl not guy


----------



## Lost_Kaus89

Pike looks really nice I'm starting to think that people who breed dogs like yours need a new name for them instead of am bully because look at the pics that guy posted and look at your dog and theres no way they can be the same breed.


----------



## vdubbinya

i agree, they look nowhere near each other lol. that's what's so bad about the ambully community as a whole imo, consistancy. but the answer to the whole thread is simple, no, apbt's are blue too lol. --shane


----------



## velcro

ya i think am bully has a tainted name...even me, who kinda knows the difference between am bully and apbt thinks of them big ol unproportionate dogs even though i know all r not...i say we change the name ambully and leave it for the byb


----------



## DOMN8R

*'TANTRUM'*


----------



## Lex's Guardian

:goodpost: gorgeous


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Pike looks really nice I'm starting to think that people who breed dogs like yours need a new name for them instead of am bully because look at the pics that guy posted and look at your dog and theres no way they can be the same breed.


the ambully pics I posted are what Google pulled up... darned Google :/


----------



## Alex004

I was never into "blue dogs" but that Tantrum dog is beautiful!!


----------



## Alex004

As far as UK dogs go it's almost like the US but different in the names. They have two types, one is the KC standard Staff Bull which would be like the Am Staff in the US and the other is the "old style" Staff Bull that looks like the game dogs or the true APBTs in the US. The "old style" covers both old school working KC registered Staff Bulls and the Irish Staff Bulls.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

vdubbinya said:


> yes, i hate to tell you, but you are very badly mistaken. i hate when people look up american bullies and find the worst possible representations of them to post up on a forum. maybe your just uneducated on the breed, hell i dont know, but those are not what i would consider a well bred ambully. my boy pike is 100% r.e. (wow believe it or not) ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [249575] :: DOWDY'S PIKE and what i believe to be very proportioned. anywho, to his their own. ---shane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---hope that changes your previous speculations :hammer:


Vdub, dude, you don't have to post 10 pics of pike everytime somebody says something about an ambully. We all know how awsomely proportioned your dog is by now, even though I don't see whats so new about that.


----------



## vdubbinya

did you not pass basic math ?

-10+4=-6.....


----------



## wheezie

how is that tantrum dog bred? from what i have seen its pretty hard to find a blue dog that does not have any staff blood in them


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Um ya bruh. I did pass math and now everybody knows that you did to :clap:. I was clearly exagerating about the numbers, but my point is still there.


----------



## vdubbinya

my point is there too, you "exaggerate" . :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Yea good job on the edit buddy.


----------



## vdubbinya

i dont even know why your flaming in the first place, just because i try to prove the fact that not every ambully is a overweight bowlegged freak of nature, and u come on flaming. i care for my breed as u do yours, "bruh" ---shane


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

No one is "flaming" because you are defending your breed. My boy Apollo is an Ambully as well. I was just saying that you don't have to post away pics of your dog everytime somebody makes a little comment about bullies. It really comes off as arrogance, if you really "care for your breed", just try educating people without glorifying your own dog in the process, BRUH.


----------



## vdubbinya

arrogance with a dog? WTF? have u lost your bananna's? Do i think pike is a pretty dog, yes, but arrogance? I wouldn't even be arrogant if i titled him out, but he doesnt even show. LMFAO, your slower than i thought to begin with. Showing the difference b/t what was first posted and pike is what i was doing, "BRUH"


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

ya'll take it to PMs if it needs to get personal, okay?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

No need to take it to PMs. Im not going take it personal at all. I don't feel the need to take it that far I was merely making a statement about what he always does. As for taking shots on intelligence you don't want to play this game my friend. Im out just try to remember what I said about educating the right way, bruh.


----------



## vdubbinya

its like me saying this is the set standard for every apbt you see,


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls

Not my look of a Pit I would request-- Monster..


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls

Sorry WRONG POST


----------



## Alex004

vdubbinya said:


> its like me saying this is the set standard for every apbt you see,


Hunh??? I know you are smarter than that "vdub"... Why would you post that?


----------



## vdubbinya

it's an oxymoron. ( by the way the apbt in the photo is severly malnourished, but geez i wish i could adopt him/her it looks so inocent and loving.) anywho, i find it hard to believe that you dont condone that image yet you condon this one....both are severly unhealthy, and poor representations of their breed, yet no one says anything about the bully, who which i might add, is posted time and time and time again. i just get tired of seeing poor representations of the ambully, and its condoned, due to the fact its an ambully. yet once u see a poor representation of an apbt, "why would you post that"? i love both breeds as a whole. and if someone posts pictures of their own dog showing the difference, its arrogance....??? lmfao. if i wasn't as uneducated as i was (dog aspect) i would have probably taken the time to research a rep. amstaff kennel. i just got lucky and didnt end up with a freak of nature. But since then, i have learned alot about the ambullies, and have learned to love the breed. I just wish others would do the same, which most are by coming on here, to take the time to learn. And i respect everyone here for doing so, but some will just not change their minds, no matter what. ----shane


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

that dog looks like a coudly bed buddy to me i like it


----------



## reddoggy

You can't even show a dog that is that deformed. I dunno what the point of breeding that is.


----------



## vdubbinya

lol i hear ya bro. but do you get my point at all?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

I think it looks cool so im sure others do to. i guess that would be the point.
i don't see a point in breeding corgies but they do.


----------



## DOMN8R

*Thanx... to those who complimented on her! *



wheezie said:


> how is that tantrum dog bred? from what i have seen its pretty hard to find a blue dog that does not have any staff blood in them


*I tried to do the sitstay ped on here but the HTML wont work. I can email it to you....*


----------



## DOMN8R

*Some of the dogs i her ped are ones I've never heard of and may be Staffs. I sent you a PM and also tried to email it to you. Let me know if it worked. I hate sitstay...*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I guess my dog is over done...........


----------



## vdubbinya

actually shauna no. indigo looks proportioned, with STRAIGHT legs. really good lookin dog lol. id have 2 say pig's my fav tho. now, stop being arrogant    how much he weigh? geez, he makes pike look tiny.


----------



## performanceknls

vdubbinya said:


> actually shauna no. indigo looks proportioned, with STRAIGHT legs. really good lookin dog lol. id have 2 say pig's my fav tho. now, stop being arrogant    how much he weigh? geez, he makes pike look tiny.


Indigo is a bitch not dog


----------



## vdubbinya

dang. a bitch that's bigger than my dog lmao! thanks, you made me feel even worst haha  oh and my bad on the shauna, it's spelled shana right? ---shane


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

haha yeah, it's shana. sounds like Shaynuh. Indigo floats between 50-55 pounds... not too bad for a bully. She's just thick. She's 18 inches tall, long, and high lol. If you wanna call me arrogant by all means, I don't care because i looooove my Indigo aka Pork Chop!


----------



## vdubbinya

really? wow, pikes ~54 lbs but he doesnt look near as stout as her. i always thought indigo was a male for some reason, i guess the fact that she holds her weight so good. anywho, the arrogant thing was just a joke, if you missed it earlier in the thread. but sorry about the spelling shana  i would love the pork chop too! you sure you dont wanna take i-95? haha  ---shane


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

vdubbinya said:


> really? wow, pikes ~54 lbs but he doesnt look near as stout as her. i always thought indigo was a male for some reason, i guess the fact that she holds her weight so good. anywho, the arrogant thing was just a joke, if you missed it earlier in the thread. but sorry about the spelling shana  i would love the pork chop too! you sure you dont wanna take i-95? haha  ---shane


haha yeah, alot of people are shocked even in person that she only weighs that much. Nahhhh I knew you were pokin' fun of me! haha I should be taking 95 sometime next year!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

oh yeah, pork chop is Pigs mom


----------



## vdubbinya

like i said, remember me if any future breedings. i would love me a lil shanaynay.


----------



## Alex004

vdubbinya said:


> it's an oxymoron. ( by the way the apbt in the photo is severly malnourished, but geez i wish i could adopt him/her it looks so inocent and loving.) anywho, i find it hard to believe that you dont condone that image yet you condon this one....both are severly unhealthy, and poor representations of their breed, yet no one says anything about the bully, who which i might add, is posted time and time and time again. i just get tired of seeing poor representations of the ambully, and its condoned, due to the fact its an ambully. yet once u see a poor representation of an apbt, "why would you post that"? i love both breeds as a whole. and if someone posts pictures of their own dog showing the difference, its arrogance....??? lmfao. if i wasn't as uneducated as i was (dog aspect) i would have probably taken the time to research a rep. amstaff kennel. i just got lucky and didnt end up with a freak of nature. But since then, i have learned alot about the ambullies, and have learned to love the breed. I just wish others would do the same, which most are by coming on here, to take the time to learn. And i respect everyone here for doing so, but some will just not change their minds, no matter what. ----shane


That dog is sick, starverd, and on death's door. You cannot even tell what breed of dog it is! That's not a representation of any breed. That's a bag of bones with eyes and a tail.

I undrstand you being pissed off at people using deformed dogs to represent bullies but when people ask "what are Am Bullies" and genuinely want to know what they are or what they are supposed to be you guys get all worked up. Maybe if the "real Am Bully" people stepped up there would be no confusion. Also we aren't the ones spreading the confusion, it's your fellow "bully" folk.

Why don't you guys go over to the thread I started and set the record straight? Or start one explaining what they are and what they aren't? I genuinely want to know because I keep hearing atleast two different sotries and two different descriptions. I don't know what an Am Bully really is supposed to be. All I see is what people post or advertise and say are Am Bullies.


----------



## vdubbinya

i know its an apbt, if you cant tell, you obviously dont know your breed, also, the fact that it was found on "google" which if its found on google, it must be true, right?  people have answered your questions. there are three forms of ambullies, did you not see that post ? pocket, classic, and xxl. which obviously is the case, and the whole reason for posting that is the point that poor representations of ANY dog can be found, but for people to get in check and not exploit those representations for a breed as a whole. ---Shane


----------



## Alex004

How is that answering the queston I asked? Read the question "vdub". Chubcabra can be found on Google, does tha mean it exists? Am Bully isn't on wikipedia nor is bully. What does that mean? That it doesn't exsist? Chubacabra is foundon wikipedia and Am Bully isn't. What does that mean? Nothing! I'm not looking for an internet answer. I'm looking for a real answer from real Am Bully folks.


----------



## vdubbinya

im done. ambully is a canine. that should answer your question point blank.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Alex004 said:


> How is that answering the queston I asked? Read the question "vdub". Chubcabra can be found on Google, does tha mean it exists? Am Bully isn't on wikipedia nor is bully. What does that mean? That it doesn't exsist? Chubacabra is foundon wikipedia and Am Bully isn't. What does that mean? Nothing! I'm not looking for an internet answer. I'm looking for a real answer from real Am Bully folks.


Listen man your never ending question thing is getting old and if you want a site where you can "find" this non existent breed go to dogbreedinfo.com. Or just get active and go to shows if it means that much to to you.


----------



## vdubbinya

ty joe. nice post.


----------



## mygirlmaile

quitttt answering him.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah stop. please


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Hmm, last time I read about those it was spelled...C-H-U-C-A-C-A-B-R-A... it's spanish, all of the letters are pronounced in the spanish language with the exception of the "G" ....maybe he spelled American Bully wrong in the wikipedia?


----------



## vdubbinya

lmao i love you shanaynay


----------

